# Blood and Fire and Mephiston lord of death novellas up for ordser



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/blood-and-fire-novella.html £15
www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/mephiston-lord-of-death-novella.html £12

Been wanting to read these for a while (I don't do ebooks, and been watching the LE of Mephiston on eBay for a while)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/devourer-novella.html

The second Shield of Baal novella, Devourer by Joe Parrino, has been released as well.



Black Library said:


> As war rolls across the Cryptus System, Blood Angels Sergeant Jatiel and his squad are far from the fighting, standing sentinel over a dead world. Across the galaxy another threat rises as the necron overlord Anrakyr the Traveller seeks to awaken a tomb world – a goal that will ultimately lead him into the heart of the battle for the Cryptus shieldworlds and a desperate alliance with the sons of Sanguinius.
> 
> The battle for the Cryptus systems reaches its climax as Xenos both newly spawned and incomprehensibly ancient clash. In this warzone, even the most bitter of rivalries are set aside in the face of utter destruction. The necrons make great antagonists, but here we have one of only a handful of titles where we see war from the perspective of these ancient warriors.


Blood Angels and Necrons vs Tyranids. Round TWO!


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Novellas! Pretty soon we are going to be paying by the paragraph to read BL publications!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> Novellas! Pretty soon we are going to be paying by the paragraph to read BL publications!


It is my hope that both The Sanctus Reach and Shield of Baal will eventually each have an omnibus published that will contain all of the novellas/short-stories/audio-dramas that have been released for each warzone.


LotN


----------

